# Zombie victim



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I got my zombie victim done. I was going to use it for my Dr. Shivers experiment, but decide I will have it as one of my victimes for the zombies. I think it will be better as a standing prop. I also added a plastic bone to give that look like the zombie ate his leg to the bone. YUM!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

oh dear - those zombies were hungry, weren't they ? Good job.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He turned out so well. You did an awesome job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that's great


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I like that!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, eaten alive, sweet!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

HEH HEH!! That is too cool!! Great Job!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the kind words! Unfortunately I really won't have enough time to make a zombie to complete the look, but hopefully I can throw something together to complete the scene.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, that's nasty! I love it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Your skills are now complete. Between this and the leds we did at the last make and take you can now make any prop you want. We will expect great things from you at future M&Ts LOL. Drop a severed head on floor at his feet that would really send them running.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that was totaly gross...nice job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

:zombie:Cool!!! I love Zombie movies!:zombie:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Grodey!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice... like the bone addition... adds some "depth" to it! ;-)


----------

